# Where to get ninety plus?



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys

Anyone know where I can get ninety plus beans in the uk? Specifically the Nekisse taste profile. Had some in a flat white and it was simply delicious, started me thinking that I might like Med-light stuff better than the darker stuff


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Or any recommendations for similar tasting beans really?

It's the flavour I'm after, not the actual bean per se


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Where did you try them ?


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

A cafe in Singapore


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Papercup coffee use Ninety Plus sometimes, try them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did it taste


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

markf said:


> A cafe in Singapore


Doah







hoping you were going to say fcp


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I think I would try ordering from one of the cafes abroad .. Like taf in Athens, European shipping is quick these days


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The nekisse profile is described as:

Peach, raspberry jam, passionfruit, creamy, milk chocolate...with a creamy mouthfeel.

I think you can probable get all this at any a of the new wave roasters....or perhaps a trifle at M&S

Or just go and get a really nice Yirgacheffe.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I think you can probable get all this at any a of the new wave roasters....or perhaps a trifle at M&S


All the flavour, none of the calories


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> All the flavour, none of the calories


That's a strapline right there.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The nekisse profile is described as:
> 
> Peach, raspberry jam, passionfruit, creamy, milk chocolate...with a creamy mouthfeel.
> 
> ...


Any specific beans from a roaster to try? I've been looking at rave and hasbean and will probably order some and figure out what medium/light beans i like. Definitely an interesting journey so far


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Worth a few calls to the more local ones of these?

http://ninetypluscoffee.com/distributor-agents/


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> Worth a few calls to the more local ones of these?
> 
> http://ninetypluscoffee.com/distributor-agents/


They don't list a UK one though! I'm back in the UK next weekend


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

you can order from abroad ... they have postage as well


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The nekisse profile is described as:
> 
> Peach, raspberry jam, passionfruit, creamy, milk chocolate...with a creamy mouthfeel.


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-costa-rica/products/costa-rica-monte-brisas-finca-salaca-black-honey-typica

"White sugar, ice cream finger, peach, apricot, sweet."

Was too much like icecream for my tastes but defo M&S trifle country...


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

@markf

Have a look for a Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain (Natural), this years crop has been scoring a minimum 90.25, (we scored at 91.0).

Theres also some great Kenyans around at the moment, but id also recommend finding a speciality columbian, there is a great Quindo columbian (washed), scoring very highly


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ZachChipp said:


> @markf
> 
> Have a look for a Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain (Natural), this years crop has been scoring a minimum 90.25, (we scored at 91.0).
> 
> Theres also some great Kenyans around at the moment, but id also recommend finding a speciality columbian, there is a great Quindo columbian (washed), scoring very highly


The rocko doesn't really taste like what he's after though? It's the flavour he is after, rather than any coffee that scores over 90.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good tip for the rest of us though!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've just ordered a whole variety from Rave and I'm gonna see how I get along with those. Hopefully I'll better understand what my taste buds like haha.

Might try the rocko mountain in the future, it seems to be quite highly regarded around here. I'm quite open to trying all good beans around the medium (?) roast range I think. Open to suggestions, mostly drink as flat whites.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

markf said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've just ordered a whole variety from Rave and I'm gonna see how I get along with those. Hopefully I'll better understand what my taste buds like haha.
> 
> Might try the rocko mountain in the future, it seems to be quite highly regarded around here. I'm quite open to trying all good beans around the medium (?) roast range I think. Open to suggestions, mostly drink as flat whites.


Depends completely on what you like... I would say the more acidic, the less it tends to suit milky drinks myself, but there are some notable exceptions, Foundry's rocko mountain works equally well as espresso & shorter milk drinks for me. Signature, Fudge, Italian job are designed for the job from Rave, the Dumerso is good if you like a bit of funk, the Simbi maybe better showing it's merits without milk, just my opinion again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

oursus said:


> from Rave, the Dumerso is good if you like a bit of funk, the Simbi maybe better showing it's merits without milk, just my opinion again.


Having just finished a bag of the Simbi and made a good start into the Dumerso I would agree. You do have to like that natural funk though. The Simbi is a little bit more delicate - I had some in milk and whilst it held up ok it was better appreciated as espresso or with a bit of water added.


----------

